
Chrome Cube Lab - kjhughes
https://chrome.com/cubelab
======
thrush
Does the breaking scroll bother anyone else? Besides trying to make a
statement, does the breaking scroll serve any practical purpose? For example,
does it give the cube on the top/first nav window a chance to load/unload?

Also, it's especially weird that the button in the top left takes you all the
way to the top, but the buttons on the top right manage the rest of the
navigation.

~~~
jfoutz
yeah, makes the back button super fun too. Each pause seems to insert itself
into history.

~~~
raimondious
This is the second link I've seen today that does this (Hood.ie being the
other). Can we stop this before it becomes a thing?

------
verroq
Why is this so slow on Firefox? Why is every single cool thing that show up on
HN so slow in Firefox?

~~~
walls
Chrome is quickly becoming the new IE. Browser demos are now frequently
written and tested for the quirks and behavior of a single browser. (and it's
always Chrome)

This behavior people have been railing against for years is once again
standard.

~~~
SEJeff
Not really. They are based on open standards that use functionality that
happens to be faster under V8 (chrome's javascript engine).

In fact, this uses threejs[1] under the hood. It is just that the version of
Firefox someone is using sucks in comparison to Chrome for the three.js stuff
(likely WebGL).

[1] [http://threejs.org/](http://threejs.org/)

~~~
Pacabel
In practice, an "open standard" that has only been suitably implemented by
just one party really isn't all that open.

Now, maybe there's a greater chance that the situation will change, and other
suitable implementations will eventually arise. But until that happens, an
open standard with one usable implementation really isn't different from a
closed standard at all.

~~~
SEJeff
I would counter that and say, "An 'Open Standard' created and then implemented
by 1 party is no different than a closed standard".

However, Khronos[1], the entity that makes opengl, also made the webgl
standard. The fact that mozilla hasn't done as good of a job implementing it
as google has doesn't magically negate the fact that it is still an open
standard (that mozilla has actually implemented, just poorly).

[1] [https://www.khronos.org/webgl/](https://www.khronos.org/webgl/)

------
abeinstein
The 'Get the Code' link is broken
([https://chrome.com/cubelab#create](https://chrome.com/cubelab#create)). Does
anyone have a link to the code?

------
josephwegner
This is really cool.

Aside from the cool tech, it seems like Google is trying to build on the viral
mechanisms that made 2048 so popular - they make it really easy to fork,
customize, and launch your own version.

Nice idea, really.

------
wzy
Well... IE 11 failed in rendering this correctly like i knew it would. Yet
every other day my PC nags be about updates

------
stewdio
If you’re into JavaScript pop open the browser console on this guy:
[http://iamthecu.be](http://iamthecu.be) :)

Works best in Chrome / Safari / Opera.

------
ant_sz
Cool! It seems that other than WebGL, this experiment uses only CSS3
transform. I never thought such a complicated thing can be done by CSS.

But...The faces wink a little on my firefox

------
nkozyra
WebGL "hit a snag" on like 30% of these but the 808 one was magically timed to
the tempo of a song I had playing (the tap tempo didn't work, though).

